# Fixing minor chip on yanagi



## tienowen (Jul 20, 2016)

Aloha guy. I accident had my yanagi minor chip on the blade. I want to fix it but not sure which method to fixing the knife.
I had king stone 220/800 also 1000, 6000 stone. I watch some video from Korin at youtube but only sharpen. I can fix my gyuto chips with 220 stone but never try yanagi before.
Thank


----------



## Doug (Jul 20, 2016)

How big is the chip and where is it located? Can you post a picture?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 23, 2016)

Welcome If it is just a small chip a few sharpening usually take them out. Yanagi edges are fragile & chip easy if touch hard object. Putting a Yanagiba on a coarse stone with a single bevel & hollow ground backside not advised.

Even with a Gyuto JMO best to sharpen out minor chips no need take too much steel off the knife all at once. Gradual removal and protect those edges.


----------



## tienowen (Jul 24, 2016)

I live in small island in Hawaii, sorry for taking so long been busy couple days. I hope the picture help maybe hard but i using my phone for picture.


----------



## Doug (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks like a very small chip. I'd follow keithsaltydog's advice and just sharpen it out. You don't want to use a coarse stone on a yanagiba for regular sharpening or small chip repair. Use the finest stone that will get the job done and make sure your stones are flat. A micro bevel would help prevent your blade from chipping in the future. 

You might want to watch the videos that Jon from Japanese Knife Imports has on youtube. His videos on single bevel, uraoshi sharpening and micro bevels will help you understand how to care for your yanagiba.

Aloha
Doug


----------

